# Trying to follow this guide to get OBS to only record game audio but I am missing a device I need



## Proaxel (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm trying to follow this video guide here in order to get OBS to only record game audio and no other sounds from other applications. 









						How to Record/Stream In-Game Audio ONLY In OBS (While Using Discord, Music & More) 2022!
					

Hello everyone, in this video I show you how only using Windows 10 and OBS you can Record & Stream using In-Game Audio only! This means recording/streaming u...




					www.youtube.com
				




At 2:15, he says to select the "Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)" for Desktop Audio. I don't have this device in my list so I can't follow the guide further. Does anyone know how to fix or get around this? 

In case it matters this is the list of devices in my list:


Default
Headset Earphone (HyperX Virtual Surround Sound) 
This is my USB headset, I only use this when playing games that require communication

Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers (Steam Streaming Microphone)
VX228-4 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
Speakers (Steam Streaming Speakers)
M220VA (Intel Display Audio)
VX228 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
Headphones (Realtek High Definition Audio)
These are the earbuds plugged into a headphone jack at the back of the PC and the ones that I mainly use


I doubt this would be helpful but here is the log file anyway 


			https://obsproject.com/logs/NCR18RhLw5OFxb_G


----------



## Pizik (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi Proaxel, 

A little late for you I suspect but maybe interesting for others who see your forum post as I did. 

I just set this up using that video and the guy is really getting at is "Most people have an audio output device in their system that has nothing plugged into it". He is configuring OBS to use that to record the game audio but also enabling the Monitor & Output setting so that OBS then plays the game audio it is collecting from that unused device. 
I would suggest trying either of the two nVidia High Definition Audio devices that are listed instead of the device he mentions (it is the same just made by a different company).

Good luck!


----------

